# Ufc 229



## Mickel Clark (Sep 17, 2018)

Its the undefeated Kbahib vs McGregor. who will win?
Here is how to watch Mcgregor VS Khabib Live stream free.
Here are some facts about the fighters.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Mickel Clark said:


> Its the undefeated Kbahib vs McGregor. who will win?


Precision beats steroids, and timing beats steroids!


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

This was by far the press conference I enjoyed most, ever.
Impressed with Khabib keeping his cool, but once Conor started talking shit about his father, you could tell he was affected.
Overall, though, I think Khabib did great and even touched on a couple subjects for which Conor didn't have an answer. 
Still have no clue who I'd bet money on..


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Precision beats steroids, and timing beats steroids!


You shouldn't jump off of the Cokehead McRoider train that quickly, he still has a puncher's chance.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Precision beats steroids, and timing beats steroids!


Are you still a fan of this guy Don?

He's become a parody of himself.

He's like the living embodiment of the Irish stereotype that the Irish have been trying to shake off for decades.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Spite said:


> Are you still a fan of this guy Don?
> 
> He's become a parody of himself.
> 
> He's like the living embodiment of the Irish stereotype that the Irish have been trying to shake off for decades.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a lot of fun thinking about this fight. Ultimately this boils down to a few of simple points: 

Who has more ways to win? 
Can Conor defend the take down?
Can Khabib close distance?

This fight is essentially going to be a fight to control distance. Either Khabib will do so successfully and implement his grind, or Conor will do so and keep Khabib far enough away from coming in with the threat of eating something vicious.

I think if we see Conor having to defend a few take downs early and exerting energy to do so, Conor is going to be in trouble quick.

The prospect of Conor pushing Khabib off of him to defend the take down is going to pose a serious threat to Conor's punching strength. I think to win Conor has to not only successfully control the range this fight takes place at, but if Khabib does manage to shoot for a take down, Conor has to hope he can either defend or get back up and separate as quickly as possible, or he has to catch catch Khabib with something sneaky on the separation. Conor's strikes are dangerous at any range. 

The more strength Conor uses to push Khabib away, the less punching power he'll have, presumably at a very rapid rate. 

If we're using past performances as a barometer, I think the Chad Mendes fight is completely irrelevant to this discussion. Neither fighter had much time to prepare for the other. But if you look at the Eddie Alvarez fight, Eddie was very flustered with the prospect of closing distance, and I happen to think Eddie's stand up is more polished than Khabib's. 

So here's my prediction, Conor wins either simply by catching Khabib with clean boxing or Conor catches Khabib after successfully defending a take down attempt. I think Khabib isn't graceful enough in the stand up to close the distance without taking a fight ending punch.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> You shouldn't jump off of the Cokehead McRoider train that quickly, he still has a puncher's chance.





Spite said:


> Are you still a fan of this guy Don?
> 
> He's become a parody of himself.
> 
> He's like the living embodiment of the Irish stereotype that the Irish have been trying to shake off for decades.


Very happy to see my fan club are still around! :cool04:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If Khabib can get past Conor's striking Khabib takes him down to the mat, does ground and pound and possibly wins by TKO or submission. Now if Conor has improved his take down defense enough to counter Khabib's wrestling (which I doubt) Conor wins via knockout of TKO. Key things that need to happen is Conor not act like a numb nut and Khabib make weight.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Khabib looks big. Didn't realize he's a little taller than Conor. Wonder how it's cut is coming.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Not sure what to think of this press conference. Dana protecting Khabib? Conor plays off the crowd, and Dana took the crowd away.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Calminian said:


> Not sure what to think of this press conference.


Would have been more interesting if McGregor had been more about fighting instead of promoting his whisky. McGregor is a showman, he needs the crowd for his schtick to work. Here without the crowd, he just looked cringy like a screaming drunk child. Nurmagomedov kept his composure most of the time, but sometimes seemed to be on the edge of losing it, but still always came back to it. That presser was neither very entertaining nor specificly informative.


----------



## Mickel Clark (Sep 17, 2018)

Well I don't know why all of you are against McGregor. I like him a lot. The stardom he has achieved in a small time is amazing plus the energy he creates in this matches is amazing. Why hate Mcgregor is he use performance enhancing substances (unconfirmed) ? every athlete has used it !


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

I believe a healthy focused Mac beats Khabib easily. Makes him look terrible. 

My biggest fear is Conor is not healthy. Looks a little too hopped up and edgy. Don't like what I see. I fear substance abuse of some kind. Some kind of stimulant, and if so, he's going to crash and burn in the ring. Or get popped. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Calminian said:


> I believe a healthy focused Mac beats Khabib easily. Makes him look terrible.
> 
> My biggest fear is Conor is not healthy. Looks a little too hopped up and edgy. Don't like what I see. I fear substance abuse of some kind. Some kind of stimulant, and if so, he's going to crash and burn in the ring. Or get popped. Hope I'm wrong.


I think there are some main factors that make it look cringy. Missing audience/fans. It's like a stand-up comedian who doesn't have direct feedback from the audience whether his jokes work or not, so he can't adapt on the fly. I also have the impression, he doesn't like doing media anymore like he used to. It just doesn't fuel him up anymore, so his act kind off looks staged. And Nurmagomedov is a media opposition McGregor hasn't delt with before. Usually McGregor's opponents would easily react to McGregor's insults and get emotional, Nurmagomedov doesn't react for most of the time, so McGregor feels he has to push his act further - similar to when Silva felt he needed to push his clowning further when Weidman didn't react to it.

The presser doesn't tell much about the fight. It's still, if Nurmagomedov gets an early takedown he'll most likely win, if McGregor can connect early he'll most likely win.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> I think there are some main factors that make it look cringy. Missing audience/fans. It's like a stand-up comedian who doesn't have direct feedback from the audience whether his jokes work or not, so he can't adapt on the fly. I also have the impression, he doesn't like doing media anymore like he used to. It just doesn't fuel him up anymore, so his act kind off looks staged. And Nurmagomedov is a media opposition McGregor hasn't delt with before. Usually McGregor's opponents would easily react to McGregor's insults and get emotional, Nurmagomedov doesn't react for most of the time, so McGregor feels he has to push his act further - similar to when Silva felt he needed to push his clowning further when Weidman didn't react to it.
> 
> The presser doesn't tell much about the fight. It's still, if Nurmagomedov gets an early takedown he'll most likely win, if McGregor can connect early he'll most likely win.


That definitely could explain it. But Conor was always a cooler customer, much more relaxed. Fame and fortune can change people drastically. Dunno, and I didn't see the entire presser. And you're right, he may just have been a little lost without the audience.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Calminian said:


> That definitely could explain it. But Conor was always a cooler customer, much more relaxed. Fame and fortune can change people drastically. Dunno, and I didn't see the entire presser. And you're right, he may just have been a little lost without the audience.


Digging up some dirty laundry from Aziz shows McGregor is doing his homework and fully preparing for this encounter.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> Digging up some dirty laundry from Aziz shows McGregor is doing his homework and fully preparing for this encounter.


We're you surprised how big Khibib looked? Any idea where he's at with his cut?


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Worst most annoying press conference ever... Conor has whisky. WOW, I'm so impressed. Why does he have belts tho? Shouldn't those be in the closet or something?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That is him showing off like he always does.


----------



## TheCompleteKO (Sep 17, 2018)

I dont think Dana was protecting anyone.
I think he just wants both fighters to show up with no problems


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

systemdnb said:


> Worst most annoying press conference ever... Conor has whisky. WOW, I'm so impressed. Why does he have belts tho? Shouldn't those be in the closet or something?


The closet is currently occupied by Artem Lobov.

It was either bring Artem, or bring the belts, but Artem didn't want to be around Khabib so Conor took the belts instead. Besides, Conor isn't ready to take Artem out of the closet yet.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Why does mentioning a closet not sound so good?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Kadyrov is indeed a dictator and McGregor might even be right on what he said there, but in the light of critical journalists regularly getting killed in Russia, this is not really a funny situation.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Floyd Mayweather Jr. repeatedly tried to get into businesses he knows nothing about and has no advantages in. End result, filing for bankruptcy 2-3+ times.

Nice to see Conor McGregor making the same business mistakes Floyd made for decades? Whiskey. :sarcastic09:

For all the talk about fighters being "gangsters", "dons" or whatever they claim to be. Practically all of them fail basic common sense when it comes to business & money.

If the Diaz brothers went into the weed business, that might make sense. That's an area they have knowledge and experience in. They might have a chance of success. But starting a business in an area you know absolutely nothing about, like Conor going into the alcohol biz, is usually a dumb idea. It can mean that you're literally years behind your competition & it could take years for you to catch up to them.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Trix said:


> Floyd Mayweather Jr. repeatedly tried to get into businesses he knows nothing about and has no advantages in. End result, filing for bankruptcy 2-3+ times.
> 
> Nice to see Conor McGregor making the same business mistakes Floyd made for decades? Whiskey. :sarcastic09:
> 
> ...


First I thought he'd invest in an existing brand, but now I've seen he founded his own brand. That's indeed pretty risky. He has to do everything from scratch, production distribution channels etc. He better doesn't lose to Nurmagomedov. We've seen what happened to Rousey's outside of MMA career once she couldn't uphold the badass image anymore.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Voiceless said:


> First I thought he'd invest in an existing brand, but now I've seen he founded his own brand. That's indeed pretty risky. He has to do everything from scratch, production distribution channels etc. He better doesn't lose to Nurmagomedov. We've seen what happened to Rousey's outside of MMA career once she couldn't uphold the badass image anymore.


Rousey did not make 75 mil for one fight,and investing into Brands is the best way to go ,he's smart he will make a profit just from Ireland alone.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> Rousey did not make 75 mil for one fight,and investing into Brands is the best way to go ,he's smart he will make a profit just from Ireland alone.


Rousey was probably the most successful fighter businesswise before McGregor. She was the first to regularly appear on covers of fashion & celeb mags and had multiple films in front of her, but got dropped like a hot potato the moment she lost her badass image, because regulars then lost interest in her. Something similar could happen if McGregor loses in a devastating humilating fashion. Not to that extent like Rousey, but his market value could significantly drop. Putting all that money into building a new brand instead of an established brand is risky.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Rousey did not make 75 mil for one fight,and investing into Brands is the best way to go ,he's smart he will make a profit just from Ireland alone.


As far as his Whisky goes I can absolutely seeing it doing well to begin with it. However, I heard its not that great for its price range. A lot of people will buy it once, but I'm not sure how many will buy it twice.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah he's going to make brand endorsements and licensing agreements which is probably why he's living the life he is now.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Voiceless said:


> Rousey was probably the most successful fighter businesswise before McGregor. She was the first to regularly appear on covers of fashion & celeb mags and had multiple films in front of her, but got dropped like a hot potato the moment she lost her badass image, because regulars then lost interest in her. Something similar could happen if McGregor loses in a devastating humilating fashion. Not to that extent like Rousey, but his market value could significantly drop. Putting all that money into building a new brand instead of an established brand is risky.


That's cool and all but her biggest payout for a fight was probably around 2 mil all the fights before that one fight were all under 500k,all the endorsement ,mags,Burger King,etcc Connor gets the same amount if not more, Rousey doesn't even come close to what Connor made .It's also disrespectful to even compare them since Conor will go down in history as one of the best strikers UFC ever had ,better than JJ in my opinion since he is not bigger and longer than all his opponents and actually moved up in weight unlike chicken legs Jones.
Khabib will do nothing to Conor but lay and pray and hope he doesn't go to sleep simple as that, i don't see Khabib surviving 5 Rounds with Conor because the fight always starts standing and Conor will have 5 chances to drop Khabib, and i don't see him embarrassing Conor also even if he wins a dec he is the bigger fighter.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Khabib is going to do a lot more then laying and praying, this is a personal fight in which he's going to try and beat the crap out of him. Then again Conor is going to want to beat the crap out of Khabib and he's going to want to keep it standing. Basically the man that can impose his game in the fight is going to be the one that wins the fight.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I remember Daniel Cormier saying his focus was on not allowing Anthony Johnson to land the follow up shot that might finish DC, in the lead up to their first fight.

Khabib training out of AKA with Javier Mendez and DC, there's a chance his gameplan will be similar. He'll try not to allow Conor to land more than a single punch before Khabib gets his clinch position.

Conor needed a lot more than 1 punch to get Eddie Alvarez out of there. Conor might not have that 1 shot KO power @ 155.

Of course, Conor is doing what Anderson Silva did against Chris Weidman. Trying to make things personal to bait his man into a stand up war.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Trix said:


> I remember Daniel Cormier saying his focus was on not allowing Anthony Johnson to land the follow up shot that might finish DC, in the lead up to their first fight.
> 
> Khabib training out of AKA with Javier Mendez and DC, there's a chance his gameplan will be similar. He'll try not to allow Conor to land more than a single punch before Khabib gets his clinch position.
> 
> ...


That's true but Daniel has always had that KO power ,he just lost it when he had to cut ,so its easier to set up TD's like he did with AJ.

Eddie has always had a great chin but it's been destroyed with age ,Nate has a great chin also but they all got dropped ,watching Khabibs fights i do NOT think Khabib has the same chin.

Conor already won the mind games i see the same thing in Khabib as i did in Aldo,stuttering,uncomposed ,and when Conor started talking about Ali it was all over, they will be heated for the fight and that's what Conor wants.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Trix said:


> I remember Daniel Cormier saying his focus was on not allowing Anthony Johnson to land the follow up shot that might finish DC, in the lead up to their first fight.
> 
> Khabib training out of AKA with Javier Mendez and DC, there's a chance his gameplan will be similar. He'll try not to allow Conor to land more than a single punch before Khabib gets his clinch position.
> 
> ...


Conor hasn't 1 punched KO'd anyone inside the UFC, or even in Cage Warriors. The closest he has come to clean KO'ing someone was Aldo, who ran onto his shot.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Spite said:


> Conor hasn't 1 punched KO'd anyone inside the UFC, or even in Cage Warriors. The closest he has come to clean KO'ing someone was Aldo, who ran onto his shot.


Er, huh?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Calminian said:


> Er, huh?


It wasn't a one punch KO, Knocked out fighters are unable to move when KO'd, Aldo was. Granted he might not have been able to tell what year it was, or defend himself, but he was still conscious.

This is how I define one punch KO's.



















Conor hits hard, but he doesn't have the kind of stopping power that can shut lights off with a single punch.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Spite said:


> It wasn't a one punch KO, Knocked out fighters are unable to move when KO'd, Aldo was. Granted he might not have been able to tell what year it was, or defend himself, but he was still conscious.
> 
> This is how I define one punch KO's.
> 
> ...


I'll give him the OPKO on this. People who are unconscious can move around, do all kinds of stuff while unconscious. Heard of sleep walking? Aldo has no memory of anything after the attempted left hook. He was out.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Calminian said:


> I'll give him the OPKO on this. People who are unconscious can move around, do all kinds of stuff while unconscious. Heard of sleep walking? Aldo has no memory of anything after the attempted left hook. He was out.


I agree, as I said, He wouldn't have known what year it was, but he wasn't unconscious, had Conor not followed up quickly to end, he probably would have gotten back to his feet. Fighters can be in state of not knowing where they are or even that they have been knocked down in the round, but still fight on, on instinct alone.

Conor is a good striker with good power, but he doesn't have ferocious KO power like some other fighters.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Spite said:


> I agree, as I said, He wouldn't have known what year it was, but he wasn't unconscious....


Yes, he was out. Movement is not synonymous with consciousness. I've see many guys get KO'd and stiffen raising up their head like that. He was out. OPKO.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Calminian said:


> Yes, he was out. Movement is not synonymous with consciousness. I've see many guys get KO'd and stiffen raising up their head like that. He was out. OPKO.


Even after the hammerfists he was able to turn to see Conor celebrate and was trying to get to his feet before the ref stopped him. Granted the fight was over because enough damage was done when Aldo walked on to the shot, but he was never fully unconscious.

As I said, he does not possess that kind of power, I'm happy to change my mind if you can show me video of him shutting someone down completely.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Spite said:


> Even after the hammerfists he was able to turn to see Conor celebrate and was trying to get to his feet before the ref stopped him. Granted the fight was over because enough damage was done when Aldo walked on to the shot, but he was never fully unconscious.
> 
> As I said, he does not possess that kind of power, I'm happy to change my mind if you can show me video of him shutting someone down completely.


You're still sticking to the false premise, movement=consciousness. And thus are still wrong about Conor.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Calminian said:


> You're still sticking to the false premise, movement=consciousness. And thus are still wrong about Conor.


I'm not wrong, I've seen all his fights and he has never one punch KO'd anyone. Thus, according to available evidence, he does not have 1 punch KO power. Even if I were to agree that Aldo went out, he still ran on to the shot, which again, does not demonstrate one punch KO power.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Spite said:


> I'm not wrong, I've seen all his fights and he has never one punch KO'd anyone....


Fair enough. I disagree.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

I agree with Spite. McGregor is not a 1-punch KO guy. What he's very good at is not letting hurt opponents off the hook and getting the finish with precise follow up strikes, similar to Anderson Silva.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Spite said:


> Calminian said:
> 
> 
> > You're still sticking to the false premise, movement=consciousness. And thus are still wrong about Conor.
> ...


 I’m with u man , Hendo has no Ko power also after after he grazed Bisping he had to finish him since he was clearly awake and moving just like Aldo . U are also not taking a count that Nate, and Eddie have great chins so may e landing that same one punch on Khabib would of been much different , that’s like saying he has no punch power because he can’t ko Brock , maybe if Conor was a bitch like Jones , Khabib he would of stayed his weight class and would be knocking people out every day.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Movement doesn't mean that someone is still conscious in a fight all it means is that those nerves are still active in someone. Dan Henderson DID knock out Michael Bisping and the follow up punch was simply for a follow up show of force. Jose Aldo WAS knocked out by Conor McGregor and it was timing along with several other factors which resulted in the knockout.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I'd assume Khabib's chin is granite. He doesn't appear to have absorbed much damage over the course of his career. His cardio is outstanding. I think there's a connection between having top notch cardio and having a great chin with great recovery.

I'm certain everyone remembers Conors fight with Jose Aldo @ 145. Generally it becomes harder to KO people moving up in weight & I can't remember Conor KO'ing people with single shots left & right @ 155.

If Khabib can get his clinch without absorbing more than 1 punch, I still think he may have the fight won by that point.

People who train out of Conor's gym hate being on the ground & don't seem to have much confidence in their ground game. A la Artem Lobov freezing up in every grappling exchange with Ryan Hall.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah Ryan Hall simply out grappled him and Artem Lobov just didn't have an answer against the TUF finale alternate. And yeah Conor technically didn't knock out Eddie Alvarez and certainly didn't knock out Nate Diaz in either fight. Though obviously Khabib has had weight issues before so the question is whether his cardio will be up to pare.


----------



## Mickel Clark (Sep 17, 2018)

Calminian said:


> You're still sticking to the false premise, movement=consciousness. And thus are still wrong about Conor.


Absolutely right. You are underrating Conor McGregor and his skills.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Conor has always been blown out of proportion and overrated.


----------



## Rebacca (Oct 1, 2018)

*I m Cherring for McGregor*

I think in between Khabib vs. Mcgregor fight of UFC 229[/URL], Mcgregor is going to win.


----------



## Rebacca (Oct 1, 2018)

*Who will Win*

I think in the UFC 229 - UFC 229 Khabib vs McGregor, Mcgregor is going to win.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Im just gonna throw this out there.......if Conor wins will people THEN think he is legit? lol


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

EVERLOST said:


> Im just gonna throw this out there.......if Conor wins will people THEN think he is legit? lol


I think Conor is Legit, his striking is Elite and for sure he can win this fight. But he's an arsehole, and not as good as he thinks he is.

I don't know how to call the fight to be honest. But I hope he gets wrecked.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

He is legit but he's going against the most elite wrestler that he's faced up to this point which is going to test his take down defense. Chad Mendes tested him and Mendes was out of shape yet took him down multiple times over at featherweight. And I agree to quote you he is an arsehole and he is VERY arrogant with his fame, money and skills.


----------



## Ryan_Stevens (Apr 5, 2017)

I m in love with watching UFC, in this Weekend I will Watch UFC 229 Khabib vs McGregor live online match, I m supporting McGregor, what you think who will be the man of the match between them.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah I'm going to go straight from work to the sports bar to watch UFC 229.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Spite said:


> I think Conor is Legit, his striking is Elite and for sure he can win this fight.


Even though I think his Aldo KO was rather lucky, McGregor is definitely legit and the wreckages of his other opponents were real striking masterpieces. His understanding of timing and instinct to finish a hurt opponent is close to Anderson Silva's. He doesn't have Silva's arsenal and efficiency (Silva never really gassed), but against Nurmagomedov it's mainly keeping distance and punches anyways. Nurmagomedov can get wobbled and with the finisher instinct I even slightly lean towards a McGregor win unless Nurmagomedov can get a TD early to wear McGregor out.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Its not only Conor's fighting ability.

Conor has a way of making things personal and stressing his opponents in the lead up to fights. It might be enough to make them fight below their ability.

Looking at Khabib in embeddeds we'll have to see if he's sleeping well @ night.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

He does but I doubt trying to get at Khabib at UFC 223 was part of the psychological strategy and was more about him just losing it. Also Conor considers this personal so it maybe possible but he might let his emotions to get the better of him.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Open workouts for UFC229











McGregor does look much faster and fluid standing.

I've just had the thought what happens if McGregor has too much respect for Nurmagomedov's ground game, tries everthing to avoid it and thus becomes tentative to throw his own offense. Could we get a Anderson Silva vs Demian Maia type of borefest¿


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> Open workouts for UFC229
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s06M7k9fLN0
> 
> ...


Too much respect for Khabib :laugh: Will this be the first Conor fight you have watched? 
First round KO, there is a decidedly slim chance of anything else. Khabib wont be able to lay a hand on him. His striking is not on the level of Poirier, Aldo, Diaz or even Alvarez all of whom were knocked on their ass. Without the striking skills he wont be able to get close enough to use his grappling skills. Its all well and good chasing down a kicker like barbosa, or a real estate agent like Iaquinta but he knows he can't do it against a striker. So he's going to be timid at the start and get picked off straight away with hard shots because he doesn't have the footwork to skip away, nor the chin to absorb.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah but at the same time Conor was constantly taken down by Chad Mendes and Chad was out of shape, which led to his knockout but he was the strongest wrestler that Conor has ever faced. Khabib is a far superior wrestler then Chad is so Conor has more of a disadvantage when it comes to take downs. Plus I don't know if you realize that Khabib is opening up as the favorite.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Too much respect for Khabib :laugh: Will this be the first Conor fight you have watched?


No, but outside of Maia, Anderson Silva was also never that shy. McGregor never needed to fear the ground as much as with Nurmagomedov. He knows, if he gets taken down that could be it (just as Nurmagomedov knows if gets touched once by McGregor's left that could be it). So I guess both will be a little more cautious.



> First round KO, there is a decidedly slim chance of anything else. Khabib wont be able to lay a hand on him. His striking is not on the level of Poirier, Aldo, Diaz or even Alvarez all of whom were knocked on their ass. Without the striking skills he wont be able to get close enough to use his grappling skills. Its all well and good chasing down a kicker like barbosa, or a real estate agent like Iaquinta but he knows he can't do it against a striker. So he's going to be timid at the start and get picked off straight away with hard shots because he doesn't have the footwork to skip away, nor the chin to absorb.


It's definitely a possibility that McGregor picks apart Nurmagomedov from the outside before landing the big left (and I even slightly lean towards this scenario to actually happen), but as said, McGregor never had to fear to get close to an opponent like with Nurmagomedov. Poirier, Aldo, Diaz or even Alvarez all were happy to participate in basically a pure striking contests and outside of Diaz, McGregor was just better at this.

I'm 45% spectacular McGregor, 40% dominant Nurmagomedov, 10% borefest, 5% anything else


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'd say that is also a likely scenario though I'd say it's 45% for Khabib.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Conor had a serious knee injury for the Mendez fight which would significantly affect takedown defense. Eddie Alvarez is a pretty damn good wrestler I would have said. He took the title off Pettis with wrestling, and couldn't get near Conor. 
If we also remember Nate Diaz trying to take him down in the second fight, he couldn't until round 5 and while is he not the wrestler khabib is he is a great grappler, and a much bigger man. Since the Mendez fight how many hundreds of hours of grappling has Conor done with Danis and his wrestling coach? All of these factors come into play. 
Worst case scenario for him in this fight is that he will get taken down once or twice but he will get up as Iaquinta was able to do, and as he did against Mendez. I also reckon Mendez is a lot tougher then Khabib in terms of being able to take a shot, he is a very stocky guy who was on steroids. He took a bunch of shots early in that fight, that I don't think Khabib can take. And looking at Khabib last night he did not look a well man AT ALL. His face looked close enough to deaths door. He head is going to be super dehydrated and he wont be taking any sort of shots. 

Khabib can't rush in, he will get picked off like Aldo and Alvarez did. And he is not evasive enough to wear Conor out on the back foot, or take shots like Nate did. Can't see a way for Khabib to win this fight unless he suddenly develops a chin and can take a bunch of shots before Conor gets tired. Tony Ferguson is a far more dangerous fight because of his lethal submissions and range.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Khabib's like Joanna. Everyone seems to think they're untouchable until someone proves otherwise. Conor's going to prove Khabib is far from unbeatable, he's just had a good run of opponents. Conor's going to be too slick from the outside, punish Khabib when he tries to move forward and eventually he'll give up and find a way out. Conor's finishing him in the 2nd.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

All make weight:






McGregor apparently having an easy weight cut weighing in half a pound below the limit. Looks like he wants to be even faster and make sure not to gas going into the weight a little lighter, but possibly trading off some of his power.

Nurmagomedov on point at 155, his face looked a bit drained.

Ferguson on point at 155 at championship weight limit, just in case. (Pettis at 156 naked behind towel)


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Mac seems confident. Kabib looks huge.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048375613453750274
Tweet not embedding, you can see it here:

twitter.com/danawhite/status/1048375613453750274

Does Conor say...

"HAIL, JESUS!!!"

Before smacking Khabib's hand? Or it is my imagination?

Shit is getting real!

:laugh:


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Kabib didn't look happy at the presser.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Big Conor fanboy signing in. As an avid gambler this one's been tough for me. I understand why Khabib is the betting favourite at -175 vs +165 for Conor on 5dimes as of this post. I follow a lot of big mma gamblers on twitter and most are on Khabib with larger wagers (in the thousands which yes is considered large in MMA) with many of the $25-200 type bets going on Conor from smaller players. I'm thinking of taking Conor rd1 +450 or so or Beeb w a r2/3 tko, but even though I'd win money, I'm having a hard time throwing down cash against by far my favourite fighter. It's called an emotional hedge when you do that, but I want to either win both emotionally and financially or lose it all! Hahaha. Also, Khabib isn't a monster finisher, and although Conor can be susceptible to chokes, I'm not sure if Khabib won't choose to just gnp for 5 rounds if he really does have his way. Guy didn't finish Iaquinta, but his motivation would have been much lower to finish in that fight, he just wanted to win that and get the belt. The finish wasn't a priority like I imagine it is here for him.

My main concern with an early knockout being unrealistic is if Khabib really can eat some of these shots the way Diaz did. I imagine Khabib may walk around heavier than Nate (I'm hearing 195-200 lbs easy but who knows what's what) and is definitely stronger built. He ate some fast hands from Johnson which everyone points to meaning he can be knocked out by a lethal striker like Conor, which is true, but we're all just speculating when the guy is undefeated and walked through those shots and proceeded to dominate the overmatched Johnson. 
If Don is right though and the deyhdrated dome of Khabib can't withstand the Celtic Cross, then I will be elated. 

War Conor. Starch this mother****er. (I actually like Khabib, as a fighter, but against Conor it ain't even close who I'm cheering for) .

Enjoy everyone! EIRE


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

boatoar said:


> Big Conor fanboy signing in. As an avid gambler this one's been tough for me. I understand why Khabib is the betting favourite at -175 vs +165 for Conor on 5dimes as of this post. I follow a lot of big mma gamblers on twitter and most are on Khabib with larger wagers (in the thousands which yes is considered large in MMA) with many of the $25-200 type bets going on Conor from smaller players. I'm thinking of taking Conor rd1 +450 or so or Beeb w a r2/3 tko, but even though I'd win money, I'm having a hard time throwing down cash against by far my favourite fighter. It's called an emotional hedge when you do that, but I want to either win both emotionally and financially or lose it all! Hahaha. Also, Khabib isn't a monster finisher, and although Conor can be susceptible to chokes, I'm not sure if Khabib won't choose to just gnp for 5 rounds if he really does have his way. Guy didn't finish Iaquinta, but his motivation would have been much lower to finish in that fight, he just wanted to win that and get the belt. The finish wasn't a priority like I imagine it is here for him.
> 
> My main concern with an early knockout being unrealistic is if Khabib really can eat some of these shots the way Diaz did. I imagine Khabib may walk around heavier than Nate (I'm hearing 195-200 lbs easy but who knows what's what) and is definitely stronger built. He ate some fast hands from Johnson which everyone points to meaning he can be knocked out by a lethal striker like Conor, which is true, but we're all just speculating when the guy is undefeated and walked through those shots and proceeded to dominate the overmatched Johnson.
> If Don is right though and the deyhdrated dome of Khabib can't withstand the Celtic Cross, then I will be elated.
> ...


Hard to call. Khabib is a beast. I think Conor pulls it off.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The only way we'll find out is on fight night.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

boatoar said:


> Big Conor fanboy signing in. As an avid gambler this one's been tough for me. I understand why Khabib is the betting favourite at -175 vs +165 for Conor on 5dimes as of this post. I follow a lot of big mma gamblers on twitter and most are on Khabib with larger wagers (in the thousands which yes is considered large in MMA) with many of the $25-200 type bets going on Conor from smaller players. I'm thinking of taking Conor rd1 +450 or so or Beeb w a r2/3 tko, but even though I'd win money, I'm having a hard time throwing down cash against by far my favourite fighter. It's called an emotional hedge when you do that, but I want to either win both emotionally and financially or lose it all! Hahaha. Also, Khabib isn't a monster finisher, and although Conor can be susceptible to chokes, I'm not sure if Khabib won't choose to just gnp for 5 rounds if he really does have his way. Guy didn't finish Iaquinta, but his motivation would have been much lower to finish in that fight, he just wanted to win that and get the belt. The finish wasn't a priority like I imagine it is here for him.
> 
> *My main concern with an early knockout being unrealistic is if Khabib really can eat some of these shots the way Diaz did.* I imagine Khabib may walk around heavier than Nate (I'm hearing 195-200 lbs easy but who knows what's what) and is definitely stronger built. He ate some fast hands from Johnson which everyone points to meaning he can be knocked out by a lethal striker like Conor, which is true, but we're all just speculating when the guy is undefeated and walked through those shots and proceeded to dominate the overmatched Johnson.
> If Don is right though and the deyhdrated dome of Khabib can't withstand the Celtic Cross, then I will be elated.
> ...


I'm pretty sure he can't. He lacks at least one feature of Diaz. Diaz has apparently a natural granite chin (which you can't train and we don't know about this with Nurmagomedov, but getting wobbled by Johnson hints that he hasn't) AND can roll with punches (which you can train, but which I doubt is one of Nurmagomedov's skills as he is very static). I think Nurmagomedov has to avoid getting hit at all costs. One big McGregor left and it's the start of the end.

If Nurmagomedov had an explosive St. Pierre entry shot for the double leg, I'd be confident he would win, but as he hasn't and relies more on walking his opponents down to get into the clinch for his takedowns I slightly lean towards McGregor catching him when he tries to close the distance. I think the betting odds are not a realistic representation of the chances for the outcome. I'm not as confident as DonRifle, but If I were a betting man, I'd probably put cash on McGregor with those betting odds seeing him as the underdog.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well also has he fought an actual kick boxer and who he could catch the kicks and go for a take down?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Well also has he fought an actual kick boxer and who he could catch the kicks and go for a take down?


Barboza


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

But McGregor isn't a kickboxer anyways. He is an MMA-boxer who uses his kicks mainly to gauge/keep distance and distract his opponents, not so much to do damage. For dealing out damage he has his hands.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Calminian said:


> Kabib didn't look happy at the presser.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dl-8iKzohI


He doesn't like trashtalk pressers and feels somewhat disrespect also from Dana's side, but he was very composed and not agitated like Aldo or McGregor's other opponents. And it was a smart move to leave. Even being the better and effective trashtalker anyways, McGregor wanted to play mindgames and pan out the trash talk battle on his terms by (pretty surely purposely) coming late to the presser. Nurmagomedov showed he doesn't play on McGregor's terms and had a creditable reason to leave and thus not getting lured into McGregor's trashtalk game. By that he avoided any of McGregor's chances to get under his skin, which is part of McGregor's fight game.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> I'm pretty sure he can't. He lacks at least one feature of Diaz. Diaz has apparently a natural granite chin (which you can't train and we don't know about this with Nurmagomedov, but getting wobbled by Johnson hints that he hasn't) AND can roll with punches (which you can train, but which I doubt is one of Nurmagomedov's skills as he is very static). I think Nurmagomedov has to avoid getting hit at all costs. One big McGregor left and it's the start of the end.
> 
> If Nurmagomedov had an explosive St. Pierre entry shot for the double leg, I'd be confident he would win, but as he hasn't and relies more on walking his opponents down to get into the clinch for his takedowns I slightly lean towards McGregor catching him when he tries to close the distance. I think the betting odds are not a realistic representation of the chances for the outcome. I'm not as confident as DonRifle, but If I were a betting man, I'd probably put cash on McGregor with those betting odds seeing him as the underdog.


Hmm. Not sure sure Khabib has a weak chin though. Johnson is no slouch. He has serous KO power. I think he will be able to eat some early shots and keep coming forward.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Calminian said:


> Hmm. Not sure sure Khabib has a weak chin though. Johnson is no slouch. He has serous KO power. I think he will be able to eat some early shots and keep coming forward.


Not saying he has a weak chin, but I doubt very much it's even close to a Diaz chin. They just have naturally tough chins AND are really good at rolling with punches. They've been sparring with world elite boxers for years and boxing is their main game in MMA. Nurmagomedov needs to keep his guard up to walk through McGregor's hands, but that would open him to McGregor's front kicks to the body.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> Not saying he has a weak chin, but I doubt very much it's even close to a Diaz chin. They just have naturally tough chins AND are really good at rolling with punches. They've been sparring with world elite boxers for years and boxing is their main game in MMA. Nurmagomedov needs to keep his guard up to walk through McGregor's hands, but that would open him to McGregor's front kicks to the body.


Definitely see what your'e saying on that. No, I don't think rolling is in Khabib's game plan. In fact, I'm very curious how he'll come out in the first round. Is he going to go straight in and start the walk down, or is he going to be cautious and feel things out? Curious also how Conor will come out as well. Will he go backward? The first round will be very telling.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Keep in mind it's Herb Dean in there tonight, who lately has a proclivity towards blood-thirsty combat. This isn't Mendes vs Conor Herb anymore. He'd have definitely let that round end if it that fight was tonight. Chad was done, but would have been allowed to finish the round (7 more seconds I think) in my opinion w this sadist version of Herb, lol. When Conor has finished his previous foes, many times they end up falling down and having it waived off as tko (save Aldo), whereas here, if he knocks down Khabib, does he really want to go down and try some follow up shots (like he wouldn't vs Nate II) and potentially get reversed onto his back while Khabib (fighting on instinct alone) recovers for the remainder of the round on top? So many questions, I just don't know if we'll see a one hitter quitter like with Aldo, and if we don't I think finishing the fight could be the trickiest part, not just landing the knockdown blow.

P.S. Apologies for the infatuation with commas and run-on sentences. That was a slog to re-read but I'm leaving it for the most part


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Some very interesting betting lines taking a look just now. 

Felice 7-1 to sub Karate Hottie :sign04:

Pettis 10-1 to sub Tony :sign04:

Very nice outside chances there. If Felice gets hold of yer one she is much bigger and can overpower into that sub. And if Pettis takes out Tony's leg which might take only 1 kick to do, and they hit the floor Pettis is unreal on the ground. He managed to stave off Charles on his back for a round and finish him, so I reckon he can handily take out Tony there too. Tony might be offensively very good in JJ but I have a feeling Pettis can take him there


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

boatoar said:


> Keep in mind it's Herb Dean in there tonight, who lately has a proclivity towards blood-thirsty combat. This isn't Mendes vs Conor Herb anymore. He'd have definitely let that round end if it that fight was tonight. Chad was done, but would have been allowed to finish the round (7 more seconds I think) in my opinion w this sadist version of Herb, lol. When Conor has finished his previous foes, many times they end up falling down and having it waived off as tko (save Aldo), whereas here, if he knocks down Khabib, does he really want to go down and try some follow up shots (like he wouldn't vs Nate II) and potentially get reversed onto his back while Khabib (fighting on instinct alone) recovers for the remainder of the round on top? So many questions, I just don't know if we'll see a one hitter quitter like with Aldo, and if we don't I think finishing the fight could be the trickiest part, not just landing the knockdown blow.
> 
> P.S. Apologies for the infatuation with commas and run-on sentences. That was a slog to re-read but I'm leaving it for the most part


I don't know, Herb Dean is seriously inconsistent and yo-yos from full Just Bleed mode to stopping the fight as soon as someone gets touched. Considering his massively late stoppage in the Dolloway fight, I think he's going to get spooked into an early stoppage tonight.

Also, Aspen Ladd has now finished 2 of Cyborg's opponents faster than Cyborg did.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Wow. Just wow. The ending was an even bigger shitshow than the infamous Strikeforce brawl.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah wow, Rogan said you can't have so many drunken Irish and Russian sports fans in the same place. I liked competitive co-main event moreso than the main event tonight, what a war too bad it ended too soon with injury. Lewis had an unbelievable comeback in his fight, that was also something else.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Yeah, that was a ****ed ending. I almost expected it, but figured cooler heads would prevail outside of words. ****in shitshow. 

Result of main event was a round too late. Had Conor1 and Beeb3. Darn. Sad Conor lost as a fan, and now Beeb gets to be massively boo'd wherever he goes. 

I think he'd truck Tony, but I could be wrong. Tony is crafty and durable as we saw tonight. 

What a co-main. 

Overall I loved the card, I got really bad luck w some bets, but shit happens. Hope everyone enjoyed themselves overall.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> Yeah wow, Rogan said you can't have so many drunken Irish and Russian sports fans in the same place. I liked competitive co-main event moreso than the main event tonight, what a war too bad it ended too soon with injury. Lewis had an unbelievable comeback in his fight, that was also something else.


Yeah, that cost me $500+ as I had Volk w Reyes parlayed, then loaded up on reyes to finish in 1 or 3 after Volkov lost. Lolz. The insanity of MMA.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that got out of hand rather quickly didn't it?:laugh:


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Glad I didn't buy it. Had plans I couldn't get out of. Sounds like it went as I suspected (one of the possibilities I suspected). I'll have to check it out. Seems Conor didn't have a chance.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The only round that was really close was the third and that was because Khabib didn't try to take him down early in the round.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Another example of elite grappling > elite striking. Hell, Khabib was the one who landed a knockdown, too. Impressive.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah that's certainly true, he does have natural power.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah I already did so I'm good.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh man, the end totally marred Conors beat down, which I found to be incredibly satisfying.

I'm seeing a lot of Khabib hate from Conor fan boys online. I'm not condoning what went down at the end of the match but lets not forget Conor did similar shit at a Bellator event, throw a dolly through a bus window and injured people, and has gone to lengths to attack Khabibs team, bringing personal insults, religion and politics into the fold.

Live by the sword, die by the sword.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048804260094214149


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Jeez guys, I leave for 5 minutes and this is what happens?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah got out of hand just like things got out of hand at UFC 229.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Spite said:


> Oh man, the end totally marred Conors beat down, which I found to be incredibly satisfying.
> 
> I'm seeing a lot of Khabib hate from Conor fan boys online. I'm not condoning what went down at the end of the match but lets not forget Conor did similar shit at a Bellator event, throw a dolly through a bus window and injured people, and has gone to lengths to attack Khabibs team, bringing personal insults, religion and politics into the fold.
> 
> Live by the sword, die by the sword.


Agreed. It's terrible, as were Conor's actions previously and he didn't press charges here. 
Curious how it all turns out, if I had to guess I'd say 25%-50% of Khabib's purse as well as a 12-18 mo suspension. He'll be stripped. Just watched a clip on Chael's yt channel where he's guessing 10% 6mo as best case (not a shot imo) or 20% purse (of disclosed 2M) and 12mo suspension. I could see that, but feel like they'll be even harsher to set an example for someone attacking someone outside the octagon after a live event. 
From the sounds of things until all these hearings take place all of his disclosed pay will be withheld. Uncle DC and AKA gonna have to float ol' Beeby for awhile me thinks.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

:dunno:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

boatoar said:


> Agreed. It's terrible, as were Conor's actions previously and he didn't press charges here.
> Curious how it all turns out, if I had to guess I'd say 25%-50% of Khabib's purse as well as a 12-18 mo suspension. He'll be stripped. Just watched a clip on Chael's yt channel where he's guessing 10% 6mo as best case (not a shot imo) or 20% purse (of disclosed 2M) and 12mo suspension. I could see that, but feel like they'll be even harsher to set an example for someone attacking someone outside the octagon after a live event.
> From the sounds of things until all these hearings take place all of his disclosed pay will be withheld. Uncle DC and AKA gonna have to float ol' Beeby for awhile me thinks.


Khabib absolutely needs to be punished. But his punishment should be dealt with by the commission. I think there would be an element of outrage if the UFC were to add further punishment to Khabib, they as an org have stood by and let Conor continuously push the boundaries.

Ultimately Conor is a monster of the UFC's making, an example of what happens when you don't keep a child in check. They must take a look at themselves and learn from this. Unfortunately what down on Saturday night was an inevitability, rather than a random occurrence.

Also, Conor is not an innocent victim in this, while Khabib was outside the Octagon with Danis, it was Conor who threw the first punch on Khabibs team mate.

Check the video, but don't look at Khabib, keep your eye on Conor


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048830842196226048


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Sorry I'm not really seeing the big deal or title and visa stripping implications. If Khabib would've really got in some actual strikes he would've gone to jail like his teammates. He essentially jumped the fence, with bad intentions, but didn't really do ANYTHING. In my mind what he did was stupid but legally no different than what Conor did after the Siver fight. He broke the rules, but he didn't break the law IMO. Holding his paycheck is just f'n ridiculous as Spite mentioned above that Conor actually assaulted Khabib's cousin leaving him with a pretty nice mouse and he left with his pay.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Holding out a hand to weeping DonRifle - I was pretty impressed with how composed McGregor stayed in the first after being taken down. And you can kiss Nurmagomedov's feet, now after Nurmagomedov's promotional ending a rematch would probably hit the 4 million PPV and help McGregor to become a billionaire. While McGregor still hasn't learned not to tap when someone cuddles with him, Nurmagomedov truly has learned from McGregor's marketing skills :thumb01:

Who would have thought Nurmagomedov would be the one with the knockdown. Apparently, all that booze, coke and roids have made McGregor's chin a bit brittle.



boatoar said:


> Agreed. It's terrible, as were Conor's actions previously and he didn't press charges here.
> Curious how it all turns out, if I had to guess I'd say 25%-50% of Khabib's purse as well as a 12-18 mo suspension. He'll be stripped. Just watched a clip on Chael's yt channel where he's guessing 10% 6mo as best case (not a shot imo) or 20% purse (of disclosed 2M) and 12mo suspension. I could see that, but feel like they'll be even harsher to set an example for someone attacking someone outside the octagon after a live event.
> From the sounds of things until all these hearings take place all of his disclosed pay will be withheld. Uncle DC and AKA gonna have to float ol' Beeby for awhile me thinks.


I guess, if Nurmagomedov gets suspended for a year and stripped of his title, he will retire.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> Holding out a hand to weeping DonRifle - I was pretty impressed with how composed McGregor stayed in the first after being taken down. And you can kiss Nurmagomedov's feet, now after Nurmagomedov's promotional ending a rematch would probably hit the 4 million PPV and help McGregor to become a billionaire. While McGregor still hasn't learned not to tap when someone cuddles with him, Nurmagomedov truly has learned from McGregor's marketing skills :thumb01:
> 
> Who would have thought Nurmagomedov would be the one with the knockdown. Apparently, all that booze, coke and roids have made McGregor's chin a bit brittle.
> 
> ...


Mac ran out of gas. It looked like the solved the puzzle in the 3rd. Stuffed the takedowns, and landed the shots. But I didn't like the way he looked after the 3rd. Too tired.

Mac needs to change is life now, or he's going to be another JJ.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah the only reason that Conor won the Nate Diaz rematch is because he was keeping Nate at a distance and you could tell he was gassing. Also Conor hasn't really been hit hard with a natural lightweight aside from Nate and Nate won the first time around. Again I agree that a rematch would do VERY well and the security would probably be beefed up ALOT.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Khabib being mad about fake national pride and imaginary ideologies shows how mentally weak he really is. His go got the best of him and made him look pathetic afterwards. He beat Conor soundly in that fight and if he would of left it alone afterwards he would look like a god among men. Instead he embarrassed himself.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

EVERLOST said:


> Khabib being mad about fake national pride and imaginary ideologies shows how mentally weak he really is. His go got the best of him and made him look pathetic afterwards. He beat Conor soundly in that fight and if he would of left it alone afterwards he would look like a god among men. Instead he embarrassed himself.


Nah, you talk smack prepare to get smacked. Only snowflakes think you can run your mouth all the time and there will be no consequences.

The only pathetic thing about this is that the UFC will use this incident to fuel an undeserved rematch.

***

Nice step for step breakdown analysis of the fight here.






Nurmagomedov basically beat McGregor at his own game - timing his opponent's striking. And watching the fight, I didn't notice/care how much McGregor was actually cheating and foul playing - shorts grabbing (for extensive periods of time), multiple and extensive glove grabbing, kneeing a down opponent in the head (even though I think it's a stupid rule and think you should be allowed to kick/knee an opponent in the head if you are downed yourself), multiple and extensive fence grabbing with hands and toes.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Wheres @DonRifle at?

Don, do you still think Conor beats GSP @170?

:laugh:


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

I stand by what I said. Getting upset after you already won the fight because someone insulted your god is weak. Yeah he talked smack....then won the fight and took it personal like no one has ever tried to hype a fight before. The NSAC will strip Khabib of his title and his visa will get revoked. I guarantee it. Like Dana said The governor of Nevada who is on the NSAC was in the building and had to run out. Its out of UFC's hands. NSAC will hand down punishment. Getting upset over religion and national pride is for pansies. Using the word snowflake is funny because......if "words" hurt your feelings thats a snowflake mentality. 2018 and people are still upset over words. Lame.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

EVERLOST said:


> I stand by what I said. Getting upset after you already won the fight because someone insulted your god is weak. Yeah he talked smack....then won the fight and took it personal like no one has ever tried to hype a fight before. The NSAC will strip Khabib of his title and his visa will get revoked. I guarantee it. Like Dana said The governor of Nevada who is on the NSAC was in the building and had to run out. Its out of UFC's hands. NSAC will hand down punishment. Getting upset over religion and national pride is for pansies. Using the word snowflake is funny because......if "words" hurt your feelings thats a snowflake mentality. 2018 and people are still upset over words. Lame.


If Conor can throw a dolly through a bus window, causing criminal damage and injuring a bunch of people, I'm pretty sure Khabib will get off with jumping out of the Octagon in a heat of the moment situation where he was being taunted. Besides, he hasn't even been arrested.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

EVERLOST said:


> I stand by what I said. Getting upset after you already won the fight because someone insulted your god is weak. Yeah he talked smack....then won the fight and took it personal like no one has ever tried to hype a fight before. The NSAC will strip Khabib of his title and his visa will get revoked. I guarantee it. Like Dana said The governor of Nevada who is on the NSAC was in the building and had to run out. Its out of UFC's hands. NSAC will hand down punishment. Getting upset over religion and national pride is for pansies. Using the word snowflake is funny because......if "words" hurt your feelings thats a snowflake mentality. 2018 and people are still upset over words. Lame.


NSAC can't strip him of his title, it's the UFC's title nor can they revoke his visa. They are not in charge of visa. NSAC can only suspend his license and fine him.



Spite said:


> If Conor can throw a dolly through a bus window, causing criminal damage and injuring a bunch of people, I'm pretty sure Khabib will get off with jumping out of the Octagon in a heat of the moment situation where he was being taunted. Besides, he hasn't even been arrested.


And big difference is Nurmagomedov acted in the heat of a very emotional moment. And all he actually did was jumping over the fence towards McGregor's BJJ coach, who was trash talking at that very moment and waving Nurmagomedov to come at him, but Nurmagomedov didn't really reach him. So he didn't even hurt anyone. McGregor on the other hand rationally planned his act long time, rallied his henchmen, chartered an airplane, spend eight hours to cross the ocean, rented enough cars for himself and his hooligans, drove to the venue AND ...physically hurt innocent bystanders, so they had to get hospitalized and cancel their fights. Then after a quick apology gets his visa, a title shot, hype up promotion by the UFC and his license by the same athletic commission that now should "revoke Nurmagomedov's visa, strip him of his title, revoke his license and take all his fight purse" ...hm, yeah :confused02:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

I’ve been traveling a lot lately, did I miss anything?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> I’ve been traveling a lot lately, did I miss anything?


Not really. Except you're one of the last McGregor fans left. Internet has become pretty quiet since all casuals seem to have left the sinking ship.

And lucky you you had enough doubt not to bet big time real money on McGergor (at least it sounded you had some bets going on for other fighters, but not on the main event).


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

All the fly by nighters will be back for the rematch in Moscow!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I heavily doubt that the rematch will be in Moscow. Also bloodyelbow reported that both fighters are being suspended for ten days which is EXTREMELY short. But yeah I think people are realizing that Conor isn't this extraordinary fighter that he was hyping himself up to be.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Im still a fan of watching Conor fight. I lost respect for him after the Bus incident but I still like watching him fight. What conor did in all previous incidents were things the UFC could cover because they were out of competition and the UFC could cover that with money. What Khabib did affects the NSAC. It's strange how people can't seem to separate the two. 

This forum has literally contracted AIDS.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

EVERLOST said:


> Im still a fan of watching Conor fight. I lost respect for him after the Bus incident but I still like watching him fight. What conor did in all previous incidents were things the UFC could cover because they were out of competition and the UFC could cover that with money. What Khabib did affects the NSAC. It's strange how people can't seem to separate the two.


McGregor's actions let to two fights canceled and at the Bellator incident he physically attacked an athletic commission official.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Voiceless said:


> McGregor's actions let to two fights canceled and at the Bellator incident he physically attacked an athletic commission official.



The Bellator ( For whom he doesn't fight for) Incident was In Dublin.....Ireland. He could kill their prime minister and get away with it in Ireland and like I said before but you are having a real hard time understanding....the bus accident was involving fighters under UFC contract that the ufc could use their insurance for and pay the fighters without involving the NSAC. Stop being so obtuse to understanding the point.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well the official that he attacked in Bellator wasn't Irish or an Irish Commission official considering there still isn't an Irish MMA commission of any sort yet. It was Mark Goddard who is British and was actually representing the Mohegan Athletic Commission who was contracted to officiate the event. Also conduct should be considered by athletic commission regardless of where they took place.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

EVERLOST said:


> The Bellator ( For whom he doesn't fight for) Incident was In Dublin.....Ireland. He could kill their prime minister and get away with it in Ireland and like I said before but you are having a real hard time understanding....the bus accident was involving fighters under UFC contract that the ufc could use their insurance for and pay the fighters without involving the NSAC. Stop being so obtuse to understanding the point.


Those fighters had fights scheduled under athletic commission just hours after the bus incident.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Putin hopes Khabib's father doesn't punish Khabib too badly :laugh:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Khabib's father punish him? How is that even a reality? Then again this maybe a Russian thing.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Khabib's father punish him? How is that even a reality? Then again this maybe a Russian thing.


Khabib lives in his parents' home (despite all the money he's already made) and does what his father tells him to do. It's a different culture. The elder generation is much more respected than in Western culture, in particular the US. A couple of years ago, Khabib already wanted to retire from MMA because of the recurring injuries, his father told him not to, so he didn't. When his father says he's going to punish him, he will. I don't know whether it's physical, but Khabib will not feel comfortable. Of course, Khabib is physically stronger than his father, but his father is higher in social hierarchy, so Khabib will just accept any punishment. This is not a joke.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> Putin hopes Khabib's father doesn't punish Khabib too badly :laugh:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYQLKwiM4uw


That was awesome!

Thx for posting that.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice post-Fight Analysis by Firas Zahabi

He gives the 3rd to Nurmagomedov.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That's rather interesting cause I gave the third to Conor.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> That's rather interesting cause I gave the third to Conor.


The third was definitely "competitive" (read: not that much happened on either side), so you could make a case for either one "winning" that round. As Zahabi, I would rather lean towards Nurmagomedov winning it, but I'm not upset with other people giving it to McGregor. I think, because the first two rounds were so dominantly won by Nurmagomedov (2nd a clear 10-8), people were surprised that the 3rd wasn't as dominant and hence giving (maybe too much) credit to McGregor in the sense of "not being dominated is already a small win".


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Who won the 3rd round has become a political question.

Some want to maintain Khabib's "he has never lost a round" mystique to build him up. Which they hope in turn will build up the sport of MMA and lead to better paydays and more public exposure for everyone involved in the sport.

Khabib is becoming something like an ambassador to the sport of MMA, someone who is bringing the sport mainstream. 

Expect for Khabib to be shown some favortism the way Conor was for promoting the sport and making it bigger within public consciousness.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The only way that one could explain him not losing a round is to justify the fact that in the end he won the fight via a finish and in the end winning or losing a round doesn't matter. As for Khabib being an ambassador to the sport to becoming mainstream you need to explain that. He's Russian which automatically makes him different from the US.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Oscar De La Hoya beat Floyd Jr. once.

People overlook that cuz its good for boxing.

The same way Tiger Woods got preferential treatment cuz its good for the sport of golf. Do people remember how the media tried to cover up Tiger Woods being attacked by his wife?

Conor too got away with things others would not have cuz its good for MMA. As did Jon Jones.

Khabib might fall under the same category. Which means people will overlook him possibly losing the 3rd round with Conor, the same way people overlook Oscar De La Hoya beating Floyd that one time.

"Undefeated. Never lost a round." That could be a huge marketing gimmick. A rising tide lifts all ships. Everyone in MMA would stand to benefit by Khabib's stock rising higher. That's the way things work & that's the reason a lot of people will say Khabib won the 3rd round, even if he lost it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Wait, why is it that everyone lists Mayweather's record as being undefeated and yet you're claiming that Oscar De La Hoya defeated him once? Also yes Conor and Jon Jones stuff has been swept under the rug before by the media but it doesn't make it right. Of course what was never covered up was Dana throwing Ariel Helwani out of UFC 199.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Wait, why is it that everyone lists Mayweather's record as being undefeated and yet you're claiming that Oscar De La Hoya defeated him once?


Floyd senior said he thought Jr lost that fight.

When dad says you lost the fight son.

Maybe you lost.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that maybe so but according to official records Mayweather won so while many might argue that Oscar should've won that's not the case. Classic example of how bad boxing judging is compared to MMA judging. Granted MMA judging can be bad at times but I think we've got it down rather well.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Well that maybe so but according to official records Mayweather won so while many might argue that Oscar should've won that's not the case. Classic example of how bad boxing judging is compared to MMA judging. Granted MMA judging can be bad at times but I think we've got it down rather well.


Vegas always shows Floyd favortism from judges and compustat numbers.

When Pacquiao fought Floyd, he might have landed 20 punches in a round and only got credit for 3 of them. This happened in every single round.

It makes me wonder if Tyron Woodley lives under a rock when he accuses the UFC of "being prejudiced against him for being black". Its almost as if he doesn't realize how much preferential treatment Floyd Mayweather Jr, Jon Jones, Tiger Woods and other black athletes receive on a regular basis.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Either that or he is just atypical for a wrestler in that he places that black victim card.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Man what a boring fight sucks Tony got injured we would of seen a great stand up battle instead of Khabib showing us he has no Ko power whats so ever on a smaller opponent,ah well i guess Conor will go back to his mansion and his 70 mil and Khabib will go split a half of loaf of bread with Putin.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Bknmax said:


> Man what a boring fight sucks Tony got injured we would of seen a great stand up battle instead of Khabib showing us he has no Ko power whats so ever on a smaller opponent,ah well i guess Conor will go back to his mansion and his 70 mil and Khabib will go split a half of loaf of bread with Putin.


Jesus man! That has to be the most ignorant run on sentence I've ever read. Thanks for the laughs though.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

Here's how you can tell that the whole thing is a farce concocted by Dana for his boy Conor.

Dana has no issue stripping Khabib of his belt, probably looks forward to doing so and giving Conor another shot at 'promoting' the next disgrace of a promotional farce. 

If the NSAC suspends Khabib for any significant amount of time the UFC does not have to strip Khabib of his belt. Dana and the UFC don't even have to cancel a single one of Khabib's fights as a matter of fact ... at least 
not if Dana is to be believed back in 2016 when after Conor's drink bottle throwing incident, when Dana was asked about the possibility of Conor being suspended by the NSAC and not allowed to fight ... here's how much respect Dana had for a NSAC suspension and any attempt by other licensing commissions that would dare try and stop Conor from fighting by suspending him:

“Conor McGregor doesn't need Nevada. He could fight anywhere,” White said. “He could fight in Iowa, okay. We can put his fight on an Island off the coast of anywhere... and it just makes no sense for the state.”

https://www.bloodyelbow.com/2016/10...ion-keeping-watch-conor-mcgregor-ufc-202-fine


This is why Dana needs to be fired from the UFC .. that and his far too obvious abuse as his role as fight promoter in working with Conor to disrupt and take Khabib off his game, even ignoring all the underhanded unevenness in how he is handling (from a UFC perspective, legal and commission perspectives are separate issues) the two different violent incidents (bus incident vs 226 incident) but that fact he colluded with Drunken goof Conor during the presser to bring and consume alcohol at a UFC event (also under NSAC purview,) push it on a person with religious objections to alcohol, and even toast with Conor as they laughed at 'the backward savage'.

There's little doubt Dana is incapable of acting in anything approaching a fair manner in the operation of the UFC .. he needs to go!!


----------

